# Imperial Guard in 6th



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to see what people's thoughts were on how IG as an army will benefit/lose out from the 6th edition changes.

Rapid Fire: If FRFSRF is FAQ'ed in favour with the 2shot at 24" rapid fire change rumoured for 6th, then this will become almost OP for foot guard, and less issues of not being in range with moving platoons with deep ranks. 

Orders: Could be very interesting power combos with the allies rules (BID is a very handy order, and High Ld AT units can be found in other allied codices)

Hull Points: I think it sounds like a nerf, because you can't sponge useless damage results anymore (no more 5 turn stunlocking, and it sounds like you can still get dmg results), but snapfire with template weapons of any type could be interesting (ML HF chimeras might become OP).

Aircraft: Vendettas will be a bit more of an "OMG WTF IS GOING ON" choice, as the flyer rules (if they get them in the end, which they should because they have them in apoc) will increase their survivability, and their fire magnet status is already well known and accounted for.

Shooting allocation - Could be great horde control keeping orks and nids out of CC, whilst forcing them into a meatgrinder that benefits IG (CQB, but not CC). Flamer spam units might be useful with the d3 auto hits on overwatch, as well as the initial flaming.

Allies: Easy to plug gaps in the list, and i can envisage IG being used to provide heavy support not easily provided by other codices (Hydras, Russes, Manticores, Medusae)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

all high S blast weapons will be amazing, as there are no more half strength hits.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Techpriests could also get an interesting buff (returning Hull Points to damaged tanks perhaps). Maybe might actually be considered in a normal IG list for once


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's still too early to say with any clarity what will work well and what won't, especially seen as the Army specific Errata/FAQ's aren't released yet, plus I haven't seen the actual BYB yet and only had chats with my gaming mates, some of whom have seen it. I can see IG -

- being more a hybrid list rather than all Mech, but then again transports been spammed, which is easy for IG as Chimeras are cheap, will still mean the enemy has a lot of AV saturation to deal with. Plus I often lost a lot of its potency with a single glancing result so the fact that it now takes 3 Glances means it might still be around for a few turns.

- Hull points...I'm a Treadie so won't be changing my lists that much and I've being playing with a Hybrid list for over a year anyway. Plus I make more use of Artillery than Russes anyway as it's usually more killy even if it only lasts half as long as the tougher Russ. I've heard that Vehicular Plasma Cannons now suffer Get's Hot...if that's the case my favourire Russ just got nerfed big time.

- I think I'll be getting 2 more Hydras because my group already have a lot of Aircraft, Vendettas/Vultures/Valkyries, etc, especially as the Hydra has both Skyfire and Interceptor rules (be crap otherwise). The Vendetta will be a great anti-Flyer unit as well, and will be even more multi-purpose if it also gets the Strafing rule.

- Maybe see more Plasma Guns (I have quite a lot already) seen as Rapid Fire rule makes it more efficient.

- Power Blobs I see as done and had their day seen as Snipers are getting a boost, and wound allocation basically sees the Commissar dead asap....so more static Gunline Infantry basically.

Primaris Psyker now being a decent Psyker with 2 extra Powers (I think it's 2) increases his potency, so is now a pretty decent HQ choice...and still cheap.

Still a hell of a lot more to be sorted of course:grin:...The Errata/FAQ will make for interesting reading I think, and quite a lot hinges on it been a good one for IG...maybe even more than the actual rulebook.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Do note that you cannot snap fire template weapons.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Necrosis said:


> Do note that you cannot snap fire template weapons.


Oh OK...last I was told was that it could, so a HF snap fires and it gives D3 hits. If that's wrong then a ML/HF Chimera build got smacked.

Thanks!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

OK, Hydras have been nerfed (Glad I only have 3) because its anti-AV has been neutered...always only hits on a 6 against models that aren't Flyers of some sort.

There goes my main source of anti-transport from 5th Ed.:ireful2:...ok if you face lots of Flyer-type units though. 

Techpriest can fix Hull Points so is worth fielding now, but can't be a HQ choice anymore (same goes for priest).

Like Vet Squads now (or CCS, PCS, etc), a Psyker Battle Squad has to disembark to fire off their spell.


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

HOBO said:


> Like Vet Squads now (or CCS, PCS, etc), a Psyker Battle Squad has to disembark to fire off their spell.


I never thought I would see the day... HOBO wrong about IG? (Just kidding about this, btw, I admire your IG knowledge, and I may be wrong, but I hope not).

I don't think shooting or using psychic powers out of chimeras has changed. They still have 5 fire points from the hatch, right? I don't see any change here.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

You ain't gonna be ordering high ld AT allied units at all like some think


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Gets hot on vehicles? Dammit, my executioner has two plasma sponsons!!!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Gets hot on vehicles? Dammit, my executioner has two plasma sponsons!!!


my blood angels just reliefgasmed when they heard that.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

sverigesson said:


> I never thought I would see the day... HOBO wrong about IG? (Just kidding about this, btw, I admire your IG knowledge, and I may be wrong, but I hope not).
> 
> I don't think shooting or using psychic powers out of chimeras has changed. They still have 5 fire points from the hatch, right? I don't see any change here.


I'm losing it big time (I'm only human, but I'm getting pretty pissed about how 'human' I'm actually feeling of late):angry:

Forget the bit about the Vets/CCS/PCS etc as that's about contesting not shooting...the disembarking issue.

But I should have been clearer about the PBS....they have to disembark to cast Weaken Resolve because it isn't a shooting attack, but can fire Soul Storm via the Fire Points because it is a shooting attack.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought of my first UBERCHEEZ list: 18 Vendettas with 1 HQ,2 Troops. Screws over EVERYONE EVERYWHERE. Unless you face an equivalent focus list (Imperial Guard with many many hydras). Perfectly doable with the new primary detachment rules (and there was GW thinking people would put two smaller armies together), utterly unthinkable (except for GW, who would probably love you very much for such a large monetary investment), utterly wrong.

I think that Plasma Weapons will become more common amongst infantry, and the Plasmacutioner (and Plascan Sentinels) builds will be phased out in favour of others (Demolishers???). Hell, wound allocation rules might even make units such as the LR Punisher more effective (whats more cinematic than an uber gatling gun mowing down ranks of orksies at close range). Snapfire on tanks actually discourages mobile mech play (or at least decreases the shooting capability significantly).

Mech Wall o'death out, Foot, Aircav & Hybrid = in.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

We could also see an upsurge in the number of vet units taking the demolitions doctrine and Krak grenade upgrades for infantry squads, to slaughter MCs more easily (you'd be more concerned now about throwing that Trygon into CC with 30 Krak grenade wielding Guardsmen). Sure, the Demo charge is risky now, but 10 Meltabombs against MCs - YES PLEASE! Solves the problems of MCs which close the gap into CC. Medipacks also seem like a shocking upgrade still, with the FNP nerf (and yes it is not hard to be double toughed with T3).


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

To access the second FoC you still need to take a hq and 2 troops for it. So you will have to field 16 Vendettas


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

HOBO said:


> OK, Hydras have been nerfed (Glad I only have 3) because its anti-AV has been neutered...always only hits on a 6 against models that aren't Flyers of some sort.
> 
> There goes my main source of anti-transport from 5th Ed.:ireful2:...ok if you face lots of Flyer-type units though.


Now i feel like a smart bastard(first time in a while) I have allways liked the exterminator. Now it looks like a more viable choice.:drinks:


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Quick query - can Ord Barrage weapons still opt to direct fire as in 5th?. Edit - Just checked the BYB - it says you can "opt to fire indirectly", so i have pretty much answered my own question. I think my signature is now out of date, what with the 2 FoC availability.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

Antonius said:


> We could also see an upsurge in the number of vet units taking the demolitions doctrine and Krak grenade upgrades for infantry squads, to slaughter MCs more easily (you'd be more concerned now about throwing that Trygon into CC with 30 Krak grenade wielding Guardsmen). Sure, the Demo charge is risky now, but 10 Meltabombs against MCs - YES PLEASE! Solves the problems of MCs which close the gap into CC. Medipacks also seem like a shocking upgrade still, with the FNP nerf (and yes it is not hard to be double toughed with T3).


tyranids are now even more screwed


----------

